# Akita puppies!- 1 day old



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

My beautiful akita-KIA gave birth to a litter of akita puppies yesterday!
She had 9 but sadly the last 1 was still born.
All 8 are doing really well now, and Kias being a brilliant mummy:no1:

excuse blanket.........they were hours/minutes old in the 1st lot of pics and your see all the mess from the birthing!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Cute pups. I am always very uncomfortable with people poking cameras at new mothers. Why do it? I'm of the old school which believes that new mums and babies should be allowed to settle and rest after the effort of birth for a couple of days if not longer. You'll never find any photos of my pups on here posted at a day old or less.
Are akitas easy to find good homes for? There always seem to be a lot of problem ones in rescue centres so I imagined that they'd be hard to find responsible permanent homes for them with the right kind of owner instead of tattooed macho men.


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

aaaaaaaaaw Jo they r truly beautiful....dont think my heart will cope seein another delivery like that via webcam lmao.....cant wait to meet em!!! x


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

traffic light i love you:flrt::flrt::flrt:

ditta


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> Cute pups. I am always very uncomfortable with people poking cameras at new mothers. Why do it? I'm of the old school which believes that new mums and babies should be allowed to settle and rest after the effort of birth for a couple of days if not longer. You'll never find any photos of my pups on here posted at a day old or less.
> Are akitas easy to find good homes for? There always seem to be a lot of problem ones in rescue centres so I imagined that they'd be hard to find responsible permanent homes for them with the right kind of owner instead of tattooed macho men.


it was my phone not a big flashing camera in her face, i was with her thoughout her labour and if i left her even for a minute she cried for me so i dont think i was invading her privacy, she wanted me there and i like to take pics of my babies each day to log down progress and see how they change over time, new owners are happy to see thier pups details from day 1 until the day the leave.
Ive never had a problem with my akita, infact shes perfect!!!!
I wont be selling to just anyone either, they have to show me they know the breed and have enough knowledge to own such a large powerful dog but my girl ive had since a pup and shes been great from day 1!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Adorable  Can't wait to see updated pics of them


----------



## spankingtigger (Oct 16, 2007)

awww there so cute i want the white one with eye patches and 2 splodges on its back lol :flrt:


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats 
Glad it went well, hope you find good homes for them all
I had a gorgeous Akita from a pup until she had to be put down around a year ago once she was 12 I belive 
They have a bad reputation but hopefully that wont put people off buying them.. I know my girl was very protective and would never harm me but hated all other animals & people so they are best suited imo for someone who can devote their time to that on dog..

They are stunning dogs though and as said very protective so quite good possibly if someone wanted a guard dog.

Regards,

Peter.


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

The Gecko King :) said:


> Congrats
> Glad it went well, hope you find good homes for them all
> I had a gorgeous Akita from a pup until she had to be put down around a year ago once she was 12 I belive
> They have a bad reputation but hopefully that wont put people off buying them.. I know my girl was very protective and would never harm me but hated all other animals & people so they are best suited imo for someone who can devote their time to that on dog..
> ...


 
aww sorry to hear about your girl, my girl is a brill gaurd dog but not mean, she'd lick you to death lol
I do agree thier a protective breed tho, but aslong as their solcialised at a young age they do really well. 
Im sure they get good homes, whilst with me they get to meet lots of other animals from cats to horses, kids etc


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

There's a lot of awwwww's and loooooook going on here!!:flrt:

They are so cute and congrats on your 8 new additions to the family.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

jo said:


> it was my phone not a big flashing camera in her face, i was with her thoughout her labour and if i left her even for a minute she cried for me so i dont think i was invading her privacy, she wanted me there and i like to take pics of my babies each day to log down progress and see how they change over time, new owners are happy to see thier pups details from day 1 until the day the leave.
> Ive never had a problem with my akita, infact shes perfect!!!!
> I wont be selling to just anyone either, they have to show me they know the breed and have enough knowledge to own such a large powerful dog but my girl ive had since a pup and shes been great from day 1!


 I stay with mine too. I was up till 4am last time, then staggered to bed for 3 hours sleep before getting up at 7am the next day to start my animal chores as usual.
Don't get me wrong, I like akitas. I liked the breed when I first saw it at shows in the 1980's when they were still fairly new over here. Fine handsome dogs. I have a 'thing' about large powerful dogs and have owned many in my lifetime and still do, if you look at my avatar.
I just find it very sad at the social inadequates who get them and don't have the skills or intelligence to train them properly. That's when they end up in rescue.
Do you have a contract like mine, where the new owners sign to say that if they ever cannot keep the dog, it must come back to you and they are not allowed to sell it on or give it away etc?


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

jo said:


> aww sorry to hear about your girl, my girl is a brill gaurd dog but not mean, she'd lick you to death lol
> I do agree thier a protective breed tho, but aslong as their solcialised at a young age they do really well.
> Im sure they get good homes, whilst with me they get to meet lots of other animals from cats to horses, kids etc


 
Its ok she wasen't well and was in pain so it was the best for her 
They are very protective thats the problem she was too protective tbh..

Although I received her when she was 6 months old and she wasen't kept around other dogs so could explain it.
But I have heard quite similar cases of them being over protective from others also.
Mine was around other dogs, horses, children..

But I had to seperate her from the animals and the kids tbh she almost killed one of my dogs once thats how protective she was just because the other was getting more attention just for a moment.

Regards,

Peter.


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> I stay with mine too. I was up till 4am last time, then staggered to bed for 3 hours sleep before getting up at 7am the next day to start my animal chores as usual.
> Don't get me wrong, I like akitas. I liked the breed when I first saw it at shows in the 1980's when they were still fairly new over here. Fine handsome dogs. I have a 'thing' about large powerful dogs and have owned many in my lifetime and still do, if you look at my avatar.
> I just find it very sad at the social inadequates who get them and don't have the skills or intelligence to train them properly. That's when they end up in rescue.
> Do you have a contract like mine, where the new owners sign to say that if they ever cannot keep the dog, it must come back to you and they are not allowed to sell it on or give it away etc?


 
sounds like me, she started at 9.30 pm, last was delivered at 6.45am, i then had to get baby up, do all other animals, get next door to keep checking in while i shot to work with baby, got home blar blar, i didnt get to bed till following night and still had a bratty baby waking me every god forsaking hour but id do it over and over with kia if needed.
The male we used as a stud has a fantastic temp and so many champions in his lines so im hoping prospective owners will want to show the pups.

I will be doing a contract with my friends help-------------NAT! 
BUt i can assure you my bbaies will be sought excellent homes, i will end up keeping 1 or 2 or 3 lol


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

There gorgeous!

But I would strongly advise against keeping any. Firstly mothers and children do not get along. Face it would you like the though of living with your parents on a permenant basis? 
Also you wouldnt be able to keep a female. Its a huge no no to mix same sex Akitas. Most rescues and Akita breed rescue will not home same sex dogs together.
I have know people who have tried it and then had to rehome one when it reached maturity due to fighting.


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

marthaMoo said:


> There gorgeous!
> 
> But I would strongly advise against keeping any. Firstly mothers and children do not get along. Face it would you like the though of living with your parents on a permenant basis?
> Also you wouldnt be able to keep a female. Its a huge no no to mix same sex Akitas. Most rescues and Akita breed rescue will not home same sex dogs together.
> I have know people who have tried it and then had to rehome one when it reached maturity due to fighting.


 
Really??? the whole idea of breeding her was to keep 1 of her offspring, shes being spade in June. she lives with my husky whos male and is fine and i often keep friends dogs here when their away etc and shes great with them all.
God im quite gutted now, my mate who owns the stud has a female and a daughter from thier pairing, all 3 seem fine, but i suppose it depends on each individual dog?


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Could you not keep a male if she is being spayed Jo or would that cause problems with your husky? I know diddly squat bout dogs being kept together in packs lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

but we all want to keep traffic light and shes female:whistling2:


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

aww thats so sweet. I would love an Akita!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

If it makes you hatty Cat/Dits I will offer to keep traffic light (and shall call her Amber!)    I wish


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I really like the little white one with the dark eye make-up on!!!  All gorgeous pups!!


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

They are very cute. :flrt:

I wouldn't worry about taking pictures. Considering in a difficult birth you might practically have your hand shoved up the poor girls bits, I am sure a camera after the event wouldn't bother her. :lol2: I take pictures of newborns, as it is nice to have a record and also nice for new owners to see. Mum never minds. 

Good luck finding homes if you don't have a waiting list. Finding homes for pups is proving hard at the moment, with some breed rescues having their first ever litters handed in unsold, and one vet asked to put a litter of 12 week old labradoodles to sleep as they were unsold, yet 'doodles' were the best thing since sliced bread a few months ago. 

I have a contract I make all my puppy buyers sign, if thats helps? I could email it to you? Also, if you get the KC papers endorsed so the pups cannot be bred from when older, it helps discourage the wrong sort of buyer. 

Good luck with them, and keep us updated with pics!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

marthaMoo said:


> There gorgeous!
> 
> *But I would strongly advise against keeping any. Firstly mothers and children do not get along.* Face it would you like the though of living with your parents on a permenant basis?
> Also you wouldnt be able to keep a female. Its a huge no no to mix same sex Akitas. Most rescues and Akita breed rescue will not home same sex dogs together.
> I have know people who have tried it and then had to rehome one when it reached maturity due to fighting.


 
does that apply to just akitas, or all dogs? as we have had mother and daughter of several different types of dogs kept together for the entirity of their lives with no problems at all


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

gorgeous pics! :2thumb:


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

midori said:


> They are very cute. :flrt:
> 
> I wouldn't worry about taking pictures. Considering in a difficult birth you might practically have your hand shoved up the poor girls bits, I am sure a camera after the event wouldn't bother her. :lol2: I take pictures of newborns, as it is nice to have a record and also nice for new owners to see. Mum never minds.
> 
> ...


Please can you send me a cope via email, i can always add to or just use yours save me and nat building 1. Pups will have papers and usual endorements on to help protect them from breeders.

I will be taking pics daily as not only do i like to keep a record of them as you say new owners do to and for people who cant visit regually ill send updated pics to them.


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> does that apply to just akitas, or all dogs? as we have had mother and daughter of several different types of dogs kept together for the entirity of their lives with no problems at all


 
_I would also like to know if its JUST akitas??_

_also does it go for humans tooo:whistling2: could explain some issues hehe_


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

jo said:


> _I would also like to know if its JUST akitas??_
> 
> _also does it go for humans tooo:whistling2: could explain some issues hehe_


 
It's not something I have found, TBH. I have mother and daughter here now, and it's going swimmingly. I do know akitas can be dog/dog aggressive a bit more than other dogs, but like everything, well socialised and that won't happen. I would also imagine two bitches in this case may be better than two dogs. (with staffs for example, it is usually not suggested people keep two dogs together, or so my friends in the breed tell me) However, if two bitches (of any breed) do decide they have a grudge against each other, it can mean they have to be seperated forever, although that is relevant to any two bitches, not just Mum and daughter. I would just keep a close eye on their behaviour with each other. 

I will email the contract over later if you PM me your email address (not really meant to be online, have a thousand other things to do!) I can also send details of some the other literature I include (worming certs, feeding charts, etc) as it might give you some ideas, and you can modify anything to suit you if you feel like it. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

jo said:


> it was my phone not a big flashing camera in her face, i was with her thoughout her labour and if i left her even for a minute she cried for me so i dont think i was invading her privacy, she wanted me there and i like to take pics of my babies each day to log down progress and see how they change over time, new owners are happy to see thier pups details from day 1 until the day the leave.
> Ive never had a problem with my akita, infact shes perfect!!!!


I must be honest I've done that with all my cats and my Afghan Hound when I bred her! I think it depends on the animal concerned, your relationship with that animal and how used they are to being photographed. 

Mine are used to it and my cats and dog too required me to be there during the birthing progress and never objected to me touching a kitten. Also I weighed mine every day, because I firmly believe that you can see a problem on the scales long before you will see it with your eyes and therefore can be onto it to try and rectify it faster, so my animals have always been used to me picking up and touching their babies without any stress to them whatsoever - taking photographs didn't bother them.

When my kittens were ready to go each owner got a folder and in the folder was a weekly record of that kitten's development from the day it was born, which everyone was delighted to get!


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Have just spotted this thread, it should have a cuteness warning on it :lol2: They are gorgeous pups, absolutely delicious and I can't wait for more pics :2thumb:

Jo


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

very sad update im affraid. we lost a little boy today, mum kept pushing him aside from the others, we tried helping him latch on but he didnt have the strength so as a last resort bottle fed which seemed to work well and he perked up but after a few hours he went downhill and i couldnt get him round again. Im completly distraught now & so upset. I feel ive let him down but i tried everything i knew and had my mate whos a vetierinary nurse help me over the phone


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Congrats on a lovely litter of pups. Sorry for your loss of the little boy tho. It's hard I know.

To be honest, Due to the fact that I breed, and I have my own Line, I do keep pups. I have Father (Logan) and his 2 Son's (Dweezil and Keano both neutered) and daughter (Wayakin) and Keano and Wayakin's mum (Ista). I keep my own line, That is the reason I breed, to improve the breed and to show.

I have the room to be able to do so as I also have another dog (Che Guevara) and another bitch (Karma) of a different line as I do not inbreed at all.
aswell as having a Springer Spanial Bitch (Ruby) and Rescue Staff x Collie neutered dog (Jazz). 

Wayakin and her mum Ista are very very close and love being with each other, have never had a row or bicker of even a low grumble at eachother, Both spend loads of time with each other, love to be together, Play together, eat together. Keano loves his mum aswell, but Ista tends to be mother to all, she has tried to pinch puppies off others in her love of being a mum. And even at 6 and 5 she still mothers them now, cleaning their ears and washing their faces.
it really all depends on how your dogs are as personalites. I know mine well and know they love the company of dogs, but I also well understand pack structure I don't mess with it as they know who is higher and lower and that I am always top bitch no matter what.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

jo said:


> very sad update im affraid. we lost a little boy today, mum kept pushing him aside from the others, we tried helping him latch on but he didnt have the strength so as a last resort bottle fed which seemed to work well and he perked up but after a few hours he went downhill and i couldnt get him round again. Im completly distraught now & so upset. I feel ive let him down but i tried everything i knew and had my mate whos a vetierinary nurse help me over the phone


So sorry to read about the little one - sometimes the mother's instinct tells them something is 'not quite right' and they will push that baby to one side and leave them.

But you were right to try, just in case there was a chance, but don't beat yourself up about it - nature is cruel a lot of the time.


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

They are gorgeous,sorry to hear that you lost one.The person i goy my pup of has got mothers and daughters living together happily,so if you wanted to keep little traffic light id go for it.Like i said before Congratulations:2thumb:


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

THankyou very much everyone. Im still really gutted i lost 1 and especially as he was my favorite male.

The rest are growing fast and the biggest is traffic light. shes gaining weight like theres no tomorrow, ill put some more pics up tonight.


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

How awful that you lost one, but it sounds like you did all you could. Can't wait to see updated pics :no1:

Jo


----------

